# Scratches on ceramic tile



## VAK (Mar 15, 2006)

I am regrouting my bathroom and scored a few tiles with the grout removing tool. Any suggestons on how i could fix the scratches.. thanks!


----------



## Tileman (Mar 15, 2006)

If glazed tile and not stone, not much you can do, nail polish, grout, whatever, but you will see it.


----------



## BillsCatz (Mar 16, 2006)

Unfortunately, there's no was to restore or repair the baked-on glaze on a ceramic tile.  That shine is a result of the tiles being heated until the colored  pigments melted and fused with the clay body.  Just have to live with it  =)


----------

